# Ibanez RG7620 Custom Artwork - Universal Monsters



## Louis Cypher (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello all, 
Only realised few weeks back I hadn't started a build thread for this custom work on my RG7620 I brought back in April last year which hopefully will very soon be finished! 

Being a huge lover of graphic's on guitars and especially Hammett's & Kotzen's horror poster guitars, I got in to discussions with a local to me designer Svee, who has done work for both ESP Custom Shop and the likes of Brian May (Sveeart - Custom paint and airbrush art) Anyway he was stoked by the idea of a Horror Guitar and so I sent him all the monsters and film posters I love. Being a HUGE horror fan, especially of the golden age of horror - 30's to the 60's Universal & Hammer etc - I went with the Universal horror theme for the guitar. 
In case any you not sure what guitars inspired this work then here are Hammett's Guitars:









Kotzen's Guitars









Here's the mock ups Svee did for me initially after some two-ing and fro-ing over email:









So then with a couple of changes to the front, lose the logo etc he got down to it late last year, I have had a couple of updates pic wise, and Svee normally adds in progress youtube vids as well so here are the in progress pics I have had, the latest from last week of the back of the guitar and the youtube video posted by Svee on his channel. Soon as I got any more to update I will post em

cheers!

Progress pic from November 2012





Progress pics last week









Youtube Progress video from November


----------



## Suitable (Mar 14, 2013)

What an artist! Good idea loosing that logo! (Id can the "A" too) How much is this costing you buy the way? Doesn't look cheap... looks awesome though!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 14, 2013)

Suitable said:


> What an artist! Good idea loosing that logo! (Id can the "A" too) How much is this costing you buy the way? Doesn't look cheap... looks awesome though!



Thanks dude, I can't wait to see it completed.... costing just shy of £600 actually so not all bad all in all I think


----------



## Suitable (Mar 14, 2013)

I have no idea about air brushing, but I rekon that would take quite a few hrs to do so for that price I think its pretty good! I hope your going to bathe it in clear coat if your going to play it though!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 14, 2013)

Suitable said:


> I have no idea about air brushing, but I rekon that would take quite a few hrs to do so for that price I think its pretty good! I hope your going to bathe it in clear coat if your going to play it though!



I was quite shocked at the price tbh, thought it would be over a grand for sure.... Yeah will definitely be covered in clear coat!!


----------



## technomancer (Mar 14, 2013)

Being a fan of classic horror I have to say that is freaking awesome


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 14, 2013)

That is literally the most awesome graphic next to the pirate map thorns.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 14, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> That is literally the most awesome graphic next to the pirate map thorns.



Thank you dude, and the Pirate one is a very cool graphic if this is the one I think you mean


----------



## NHo (Mar 15, 2013)

Man...this pirate map work just blew my mind. Must have one


----------



## Suitable (Mar 15, 2013)

Oath!!! That looks wicked!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Apr 30, 2013)

updated pic from Svee that I got today, he took on the 12th Apr


----------



## yingmin (Apr 30, 2013)

As someone who has absolutely no artistic ability, people who can do things like this just seem like sorcerers to me.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 1, 2013)

very very WOW....


----------



## Louis Cypher (May 1, 2013)

Should hopefully have another update pic today or tomorrow apparently

Can not wait for this guitar to be finished!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 17, 2013)

youtube vid update and some more pics


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jun 24, 2013)

Another picture update of the front and back, Svee apparently not too happy with Dracula and The Mummy on the front so they gonna be reworked










I love the Wolfman, Frankenstein Monster & The Phantom on the front, and The Mummy looks bl00dy cool to me but then I am not a famous artist and the rework on the back on Dracula & Bride of Frankenstein is def much better in the latest pic.

I am so excited by this and can't wait for it to be finished

Thanks for looking as ever


----------



## technomancer (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks awesome 

I do think something should be done to tie together the coloring on the front and the back  (I also know it's not done yet)


----------



## Kammo1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Svee is an absolutely awesomme airbrush artist and you can see that it's gonna come out "KILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"  I love horror graphics and that is right up my alley


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 1, 2013)

You Tube Video Part 3


----------



## s4tch (Jul 1, 2013)

Incredible work. That's going to be an epic guitar. Will he paint the headstock, too?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 1, 2013)

Going to be awesome


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 2, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Incredible work. That's going to be an epic guitar. Will he paint the headstock, too?



Thanks dude, had to run through my original emails to him bout the work but yes I did ask that the headstock got some Monster work too


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 25, 2013)

Back work is complete







Svee Tumblr said:


> Thank god thats finished. One of those projects I just couldnt get right lol



Edit:
Found the original Universal Monsters Trading Cards picture the work on the back is based on


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 26, 2013)

Update on the front art work


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 8, 2013)

Headstock Shot


----------



## skinnyjimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

buddy that is some cool shit... Bet that took you ages to create that


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 9, 2013)

New Body pic


----------



## s4tch (Oct 9, 2013)

Still too hot.  Pickup covers (?) look awesome, you could put them on anything if you'd replace the pickups sometimes.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 9, 2013)

s4tch said:


> Still too hot.  Pickup covers (?) look awesome, you could put them on anything if you'd replace the pickups sometimes.



Thanks mate, Yep they are pickup covers 
I am really happy, taken a long old time for quite a few reasons out side of my control which won't be fair for me to go in to, but I am so pleased with it, looks fantastic, especially love The Wolfman and Frankenstein from this pic


----------



## Louis Cypher (Oct 10, 2013)

Finished Headstock, just needs the clear coat


----------



## darren (Oct 17, 2013)

Absolutely incredible work!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Nov 21, 2013)

Latest update from Svee. to say I am loving this guitar would be a HUGE understatement


























Unfortunately Svee had an over buffing issue and went through the laquer and some of the paint. Here is the latest on that little area where he has fixed it.


----------



## foreright (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow - that is totally awesome!


----------



## technomancer (Nov 22, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## s4tch (Nov 22, 2013)

Awesome looking body and headstock, and as it's a 7620, it'll play like a dream too.  Me jelly.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Nov 22, 2013)

Epic!! That is simply fantastic work!!


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 18, 2013)

Posted yesterday on Svee's instagram
Coffin case to go with the guitar


----------

